# The Division Grafikbugs



## ronny130286 (12. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe heute seit langem mal wieder the Division gestartet, leider musst ich dann feststellen dass das Spiel nicht mehr spielbar ist weil es einen richtig schlimmen Grafikfehler gibt.
Diese äußert sich so, dass mein kompletter Bildschirm in 4 große Rechtecke unterteilt ist (der gesamte Bildschirm) links oben sieht alles normal aus und die anderen 3 Rechteckt sind fast Schwarz

Ich habe auch schon gegoogle aber leider konnte ich nicht so richtig fündig werden.

*Mein System:*
i7 6700k @ 4,6Ghz
MSI Z170A Gaming M7 
MSI GTX 1080
16GB Ram 
Samsung 950 Pro M.2 512GB
Samsung 850 Pro SSD 256GB

Grafikkartentreiber ist akutell (372.70)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## SteffBody (12. September 2016)

Dieses Problem hatte ich auch mal, als ich mit dem Auflösungsgrad in den Einstellungen über 100% gegangen bin.

LG
SteffBody


----------



## ronny130286 (12. September 2016)

SteffBody schrieb:


> Dieses Problem hatte ich auch mal, als ich mit dem Auflösungsgrad in den Einstellungen über 100% gegangen bin.
> 
> LG
> SteffBody




Danke für den Tipp, habe mal nachgesehen, bei mir war wirklich alles verstellt, es hat  nicht eine Einstellung mehr gestimmt, hatte erst den neuen Nvidia Treiber verdank.

Jetzt geht alles wieder DANKE


----------

